# Marineland Filter Parts Group Order



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

No set date yet and no big hurry. Just trying to generate some interest for a Marineland filter parts group order. I'm in need of some new gaskets and maybe some other parts. I'm going to check to see if we can get a club discount.

Marineland Aquarium Products


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Monfort Aquarium is a Marineland distributor. I can talk to Tom and see if he'll give a club discount.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'll need a few things I'm sure...micron cartidges, gaskets, etc when the time comes


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Troy McClure said:


> Monfort Aquarium is a Marineland distributor. I can talk to Tom and see if he'll give a club discount.


Please do, Erik!


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Marineland is ignoring my emails. Any word from Tom, Erik?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I forgot. I have to get some more bloodworms and beefheart soon so hopefully I'll remember.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm still in on the order when the time comes...I will need the micron cartidges, gaskets, and a probably few other things from Marineland


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Um, I kinda let this one slip through the cracks. Cough, cough! 

Anyone still interested? Matt? I'd like to be able to bring the order to the November meeting, so the order should be placed in the next week or 2.

I'm currently running 2 75's on Magnum 350's with no media other than what's in my Reactor 1000's...I'm really just pushing CO2 around with water movement and whatever the plants have to offer.


----------

